

38 Directories to Submit Your Web App to When You Launch - rishi
http://www.gettingmoreawesome.com/2009/08/25/get-your-first-beta-users-the-best-web-app-directories-to-submit-to/

======
rishi
a few more solid directories in the comments as well

